# Comcast quality, more reliable services....



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Lately Comcast has added a bunch of channels and when they did, it seems like quality went down even more. Not just compression, but lately, it seems like they can't even get frame rate down right. It looks choppy. Nothing flows right, and the picture shows blocks. 

Anyone else have this problem with Comcast?

Does anyone know what service really is the best?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I like my DirecTV. :huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic said:


> Lately Comcast has added a bunch of channels and when they did, it seems like quality went down even more. Not just compression, but lately, it seems like they can't even get frame rate down right. It looks choppy. Nothing flows right, and the picture shows blocks.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem with Comcast?
> 
> Does anyone know what service really is the best?


Hello,
Once DirecTV started using a larger Dish that is far less prone to dropouts even when it looked like Rain back when I had it, they really do offer an excellent Service. And of course the Sunday Ticket that I desperately miss. However, when I moved to SW Florida, I gave all of my DirecTV stuff to my youngest brother in San Francisco and went with Comcast. Down here, it rains an absurd amount in the Summer saying nothing of Hurricanes and Tropical Depressions.

I went with Comcast as Verizon was not available when I first moved to my House on a Barrier Island. I do believe Verizon has better PQ than Comcast which is indeed quite compressed. I will say having a quality Video Processor either in ones AVR/SSP or Standalone does help.

Verizon is available now and I am tempted to switch over. I am just complacent and do all critical watching on Blu-Ray.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have several friends that are quite happy with DirecTV. I have Charter, which is a joke. Quality goes up and down and at its best is not great (though I'd be content with their best for casual viewing).

If OTA signals are available in your area you might consider giving that a shot.

Regards, 
sga2


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I dropped dish network after a decade, comcast was an obvious improvement in pq. Six months later my very first comcast cable service intro price increased $50 so my very first knology service is scheduled for friday hookup. Will bring my cable and internet package back down to about $100 a month. Im not sure if the brand new fiber service will improve my pq or just my internet speed (25/5 awesome), but at least my bill will not be $165 a month like comcast was going to move me to. I was always happy with the comcast quality but then, like I said, I only had it for six months...


----------

